

You may be more risk-adverse when using a foreign language - _feda_
http://www.economist.com/blogs/johnson/2012/05/foreign-languages-and-thinking

======
nacker
Title should be "risk-averse". Pet peeve. Adversity has nothing to do with it.

~~~
_feda_
derp. you're right, sometimes you'd think english wasn't my first language.

